# مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة



## Maya (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*أعلن مصدر طبي الأحد أنه تم العثور على جثة رجل مسيحي يدعى  رامي خضر عياد (31 عاماً ) والذي يعمل سكرتير جمعية الكتاب المقدس المسيحية التابعة للكنيسة  المعمدانية والذي كان قد خطف السبت وقتل على أيدي مجهولين في غزة وذلك بعد ستة شهور من تفجير في مكتبة مسيحية  كان يديرها.

ولم تعلن أي جهة مسؤوليتها عن مقتل رامي عياد مدير جمعية الكتاب المقدس للكنيسة المعمدانية في غزة  (  the Bible Society of Gaza Baptist church ) 

وقال الجيران أن مهاجمين مجهولين خطفوا عياد من شارع قرب منزله في مدينة غزة في وقت متأخر من مساء أمس السبت. وعثر على جثته في وقت لاحق صباح الأحد  في مكان آخر في المدينة وقد ظهرت عليها  آثار تعذيب وتبين أنه أصيب بطلقتين في الرأس وطعنات في صدره وجنبيه وقد تم الاستيلاء على هويته وهاتفه النقال وبطاقة ائتمانه الخاصة وبطاقة الائتمان التي تعود لزوجته .
  ...

وذكرت أنيسة أم عياد أن ابنها اتصل بعائلته هاتفيا بعد خطفه وقالت : هو قال انه مع الناس وسيتأخر ساعتين وقال إذا لم يرجع خلال ساعتين فسوف يتأخر كثيرا كثيراً ...   رامي فدى المسيح بدمه. رامي فدى الإنجيل بدمه...

وفي أبريل/ نيسان الماضي وقع انفجار في جمعية الكتاب المقدس في غزة مما أدى إلى تهشم النوافذ واندلاع حريق في العديد من الأرفف التي تحتوى على نصوص وكتيبات مسيحية ، وذكرت الشرطة أن قنبلة سببت الانفجار.

و قد استهدفت عدة مواقع وجمعيات مسيحية في غزة في مناسبات عدة منها أثناء قضية الرسوم الكاريكاتورية وتصريحات قداسة بابا الفاتيكان عن حقيقة الإسلام  وفي حوادث فردية أثناء  الصراع بين حماس وفتح و سقوط قطاع غزة فريسة لمنظمة حماس الإرهابية ، وغير ذلك تم تفجير ما لا يقل عن 40 من مقاهي الإنترنت ومتاجر بيع شرائط الفيديو في القطاع خلال العام المنصرم على يد جماعات متطرفة تعلن أنها تحارب كل ما يخالف الشريعة ....

ويعيش نحو 3.200 مسيحي وسط 1.5 مليون مسلم في قطاع غزة ...... *

*-----------------------------------*​
*صور من الجنازة ومراسم التشييع ...*


----------



## assyrian girl (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

oh my God thats not good God bless him in the pradise:yaka:


----------



## mase7ya (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

*بكرة بيطلعوا بيسنكروا زى يوم مافجروا الكنايس على ايام بابا الفاتيكان 
وبعدين طلعوا استنكروا  رجعوا حرقوا كنيسة تانية  لو  مات اى حدا وقتها من الاولاد الى بيكونوا فى الكنيسة   مابيفكروا عادى مهو الى مات مسحيى كافر مش مهم  
لهدرجة يعنى دمنا احنا المسيحين صار رخيص 
بيموت المسحيى ولا حدا بيسئل فية 
ولا كانة انسان ولا كانة بنى ادم 
لا ومش بس هيك بكرة بنشوف الخوارنة فى كنيستنا مع الشيوخ بيبوسوا بعض  وبيقولوا احنا شعب واحد من هالكلام الاهبل الى ماعاد ينضحك فية على حدا :ranting::ranting:

كل يوم والتانى صرنا نسمع هيك قصص مرة بيخطفوا بنت مختار اوبيخلوها تسلم غصبن عنها وبتتصل باهلها تحكى انها مخطوفة 
وبيمنعوا امها اتشوفها 
ومرة بيحرقوا دير للراهبات وبيدخلوا بيدعسوا على الاناجيل وبيكسروا الصلبان 
مرة بيفجروا جمعية الكتاب المقدس
مرة مش عارفة شو 
شو بدهم منا ماانا فاهمة

ابسر المرة الجاى الدور على مين 

تلقية عرضوا علية الاسلام فرفض فقتلوة 
يعنى لو رضى يعتنق الاسلام وضلة عايش 
كان رح يقولوا انة سكرتير فى جمعية الكتاب المقدس وانة هو حابب يعتنق الاسلام ورح يقولوا برضوا شوفوا كيف المسحين من حدا ما اخدت حماس صاروا يعتنقوا الاسلام ولو مارضى بيقتلوة ولا حدا بيعرف مين قتلة ولا حدا على بالة هيك بينشروا دينهم وبينصروا رسولهم مافى اساليب تانية 

اخ منكم ومن عماليكم السودة
مين حاسس فى امة الى عم تبكى مين حاسس فى اهلة الى راح مارجعلهم وكمان عندة ولادة صغار شو ذنبهم يتيتموا ويعيشوا بدون اب؟


واللة احفظناكم يامسلمين وكل مسحيى صار عارفكم وعارف عميالكم بس انو حدا منا يسترجى يفتح تمة 

رح يلاقى نفس مصيرة واكتر كمان :a82:


شكرا يامايا لنقلك الموضوع مع الصور الى حقيقى بتهز القلب واللة لو واحد ما الو دين مابيعملها 

اللة يحمينا ويعافينا *


----------



## املا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

رحمتك يا رب


----------



## la Vierge Marie (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

كل اليوم  مئات الفلسطينيين يقتلون 
فما الفرق بين هؤلاء و السيد رامي خضر ​


----------



## mase7ya (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> كل اليوم  مئات الفلسطينيين يقتلون
> فما الفرق بين هؤلاء و السيد رامي خضر ​



*فى مثل بيقول عذر اقبح من ذنب 

يعنى انا مش فاهمة انتوا ليش بتدخلوا الامور ببعضها هذا  الى مات متزوج وعندة ولاد صغار اكبرهم 10 سنين شو دخلة بالفلسطينين ايش العلاقة بين الاثنين هذا اشى وهذا اشى تانى يعنى افهم من كلامك اتقولى يلا مش مشكلة  ماهى فى فلسطينين كمان بيموتوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يعنى الا مايكونوا عاملين اشى يعنى مش من الباب للطائة بيجوا هيك بيقتولهم الهم  مابدى اخش بتفاصيل 
لانى بكرة السياسة كلها من الاساس 

هذا جريمتة (بحسب الجيروسلم بوست) انو بيبشر 
  لهدرجة خايفين من المسيحية ومش بس هيك لسة فى كمان مسيحين بدهم يقتلوهم  بس احنا مش عارفين من هما 

هل التبشير جريمة بتستحق القتل بالطريقة هاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟وايش معنى الدعوة الكم مفتوحة بالغرب وعادى اما فى الشرق انتوا مابتسمحولنا واى واحد بيتقتولوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## vici (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

ربنا يرحمنا من ده دين (ويحافظ على أولاده)


----------



## Bino (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

*فى حضن المسيح الرب الذى سفك دمك لأجله يا رامى*

*أذكرنى أمام عرش النعمه*


----------



## vici (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

*لك الحياه هى المسيح والموت هو ربح *


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

دا العادى بتاعهم
سيبين اسرائيل اللى عماله تقتل فيهم ويقتلو المسيحى بحجه انو بيساعد فى بيع  الكتب المقدسه
وطبعا دا فنظرهم كافر وبيساعد على انتشار الكفر
ارحمنا برحمتك ياربلى الحياة هى المسيح والموت هو ربح​


----------



## nasra (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

يا انسة owl

كنتي كتبتي رد حماس الي هيا اساس الجهاد الاسلامي في فلسطين

على هذا العمل الشنيع 

ردها بأنها تشجب وتستنكر وتتعهد بالقبض على قتلته

يا انسة owl

كل الفلسطينين سواء مسلمين ولا مسيحين في دار واحدة

ولله انك لا تمتي لفلسطين ولا للمسيحين بشيء

انا كنت واثقة انك صهيونية لسبب

انك قلتلي شو دخلو بالفلسطينين لشو بتخلط الامر

يا صاحبة اكبر عدد خلايا تالفة بالمخ لو رجعتي للميت نفسو

وقلتيلو ايه جنسيتك حيقولك فلسطيني

وبيعتز وبيفخر بكدا

بس حقول ايه

خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وعرض عن الجاهليين


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

hes with jesus now


----------



## mase7ya (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*



nasra قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> يا انسة owl
> 
> ...



*ياريت مرة تانية لما تحكى معى تحكى معى باسلوب محترم 
مش باسلوبك الى انتى متعودة علية


 قلتى انو حماس استنكرت طبيعى تستنكر مهى حماس بعد كل مصيبة بتستنكر شو عمل الاستنكار ؟؟ كلمتين بعد كل حادثة صرنا حافظينهم 

انشوف لما بيبقوا يقبضوا على الى عمل هيك  مع انى واثقة انو حماس الها ايد فى الموضوع

ولو قبضوا علية ولا حدا بيعرف وتانى يوم بيطلع 
هيك اساليبهم بعدين طول الوقت احنا المسيحين من حد مااخذت حماس غزة واحنا بيصير فينا اشياء كل اشى اسوء من الى قبلة  

بعدين بيتعبوا حالهم وبيطلعوا بيستنكروا بعد الى بيصير كل مرة نفس الشى 

 يعنى انخطف يوم كامل ماحدا عرف ماقدروا يطلعوا ؟؟؟؟
من اول ماانخطف هما بيعرفوا مكانة وكانت بتيجى الة رسايل تهديد على الجوال يا بتسلم ياابتنقتل 

بس مابيقدر يطلع من غزة 
كل الفلسطينين سواء مسلمين ولا مسيحين في دار واحدة

ياريت اتقولوا الكم هذا الحكى لانا مش شايفينة بتعملوا العملة وبتعملوا حالكم ملايكة تانشوف ازا يقبضوا على القاتل مش كرهانة بالعكس رح انبسط
ياريت انكون احنا والمسلمين زى الاخوة ومافى فرق بس طول ماانتوا هيك مستحيل   

انك قلتلي شو دخلو بالفلسطينين لشو بتخلط الامر

يا صاحبة اكبر عدد خلايا تالفة بالمخ لو رجعتي للميت نفسو

وقلتيلو ايه جنسيتك حيقولك فلسطيني

شو دخل فلسطين وفلسطينى بالموضوع انا مش متعصبة لجنسيتى ومابفكر هذا يهودى وهذا مصرى انا المهم عندى الشخص نفسة اخلاقة وشخصيتة  ومابحب احكى بهاى الاشياء اساسا  انتوا ماابتعرفوا شو تحكوا فابتدخلوا بهيك امور  علشان نطلع عن الموضوع وندخل فى هاى التفاهات 

ولله انك لا تمتي لفلسطين ولا للمسيحين بشيء

بدك ايانى اضل ساكتة على عمايلكم كل يوم بنشوف مسيحين بينخطفوا  وكنايسنا بتنحرق وبناتنا بيتحولوا للاسلام غصبن عنهم وانضل ساكتين يعنى لوهذا اتحول للاسلام كانوا رح يقولوا اسلم بارادتة بس هو ما اسلم وهيو مات 

المسيحين عنا  مساكين ولا حدا فينا بيسترجى يفتح تمة يحكى كلمة 
ازا بابا الفاتيكان حكالة كلمتين عن حقيقة دينكم قلبتوا الدنيا فوق راسنا كيف لوحدا من غزة يحكى شو بيصير فينا اسبوع ومابيضل ولا مسيحى

وخلص هذا ردى عليكى مع انك وصفتينى بالبومة بس على كل حال شكرا 

بس مرة تانية  ازا مش عاجبك الى بقولوة يا اما بتردى باحترام يا اما عيرينى سكوتك بيكون احسن :t31:*


----------



## خالد عليان (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مقتل مسيحي في قطاع غزة*

الى الوحوش المجرمين قتلة هذا الاخ الفاضل والطيب جدا واقول ذلك لانى تعاملت معه شخصيا عندما قمت بشراء كاسيت ترانيم من هذه المكتبة مكتبة المعلم فانى اقول سحقا لكم ولاذنابكم فى اى مكان انا اترفع عن قول الشتائم وكيلها لكم لانى فى منتدى راق ولكن لن ينساكم الخالق من العذاب والملاحقة فالى الجنة يا شهيد الانجيل ويسوع .


----------

